# Hello from South Carolina



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Welcome, good luck on your build! I've never built or even done any fiberglass repair other than some surfboards but there will be a lot of good advisers in the bragging spot. Where are you from in South Carolina? I live in Charleston


----------



## QuacKing (Feb 11, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Welcome, good luck on your build! I've never built or even done any fiberglass repair other than some surfboards but there will be a lot of good advisers in the bragging spot. Where are you from in South Carolina? I live in Charleston


I am up in the Greenville/Spartanburg area. I make it down to Charleston every now and then. My sister lives down there so I have a place to crash If I want to come down and fish.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I have no knowledge of your local waters, but I prefer a little "vee" in the front of a boat - the first link seemed more like a Carolina skiff entry. The second link hull looks like it may not need much work. 

Lwalker's build threads are very helpful, check out his from-scratch build of the osprey 18 too. I would also suggest reading from bateau.com and its forum. Lots of helpful things there including how to's. 

When you begin, please start a thread and post photos - I really enjoy build threads for ideas...


----------



## QuacKing (Feb 11, 2016)

yobata said:


> I have no knowledge of your local waters, but I prefer a little "vee" in the front of a boat - the first link seemed more like a Carolina skiff entry. The second link hull looks like it may not need much work.
> 
> Lwalker's build threads are very helpful, check out his from-scratch build of the osprey 18 too. I would also suggest reading from bateau.com and its forum. Lots of helpful things there including how to's.
> 
> When you begin, please start a thread and post photos - I really enjoy build threads for ideas...


After a little more research I found out the boat in the first craigslist link is a tri hull, so I think I'll pass on that one. 

LWalkers osprey build is a thing of beauty. I have every intention of building something like that one day. For now I just want something to get me on the water. 

I plan on doing a build thread with lots of pictures! I just need to find the right hull. Finding one up here in the upstate isn't easy and it seems the ones I do find are junk or overpriced.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I know you're up north, but a guy in Merritt island Florida has a very cool 15' boat called a Slo Poke / Shipoke that seems like a prime candidate for a rebuild... Maybe worth a trip? It is posted in the classified section


----------



## QuacKing (Feb 11, 2016)

yobata said:


> I know you're up north, but a guy in Merritt island Florida has a very cool 15' boat called a Slo Poke / Shipoke that seems like a prime candidate for a rebuild... Maybe worth a trip? It is posted in the classified section


That thing is awesome, and tempting. It's a little out of my price range considering the drive and the lack of trailer also. I'm trying to keep my initial purchase sub $800... ish. Preferably around $500.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

What about this: https://charleston.craigslist.org/boa/5420054085.html


----------



## QuacKing (Feb 11, 2016)

yobata said:


> What about this: https://charleston.craigslist.org/boa/5420054085.html


That's more like it! I'm going to look into this one. Thanks!


----------

